# How Do You Use Your Pear Butter?



## Chef Munky

I've almost a full case of freshly made Pear Butter. The recipe from the Ball Blue Book.

Besides having it on an English Muffin,spread on toast. There has to be other ways of using this stuff. Every time I offer someone a jar they cringe. I'm serious they really do.  "What IS Pear Butter?" Nobody in my house besides myself is willing to try it.

One of my sons swears it messes with his allergies. I'm allergic to that!

It was a bit sweet for my tastes. I was thinking of just springing it on them in another way. 

Glazed pork chops, Make some type of marinade with it. Rubbing it on a whole chicken. Put it in the rotisserie or smoke and grill it. I'm out of ideas. Don't know if it will swim well with Salmon. But then again it just might.

What do you do with yours?

Munky.


----------



## Dawgluver

How could anyone turn down a jar of pear butter?  

Some things come to mind: as a filling between cake layers (storebought angel food, chocolate, vanilla), cookie sandwiches.  Spread on bread with sandwich meat, tuna salad.  Mixed in yogurt with nuts and berries.  Baked into a gingerbread or other fruit bread.  Frosted on aformentioned breads.  Mixed with caramel as a dip.  Same with cream cheese.  I've made oatmeal bars with apple butter, why not pear butter?  Add lots of cinnamon.  Use instead of oil in cookies and bars, kinda like apple sauce is used.  Mix with frozen berries and use as previously mentioned.  If it's too sweet, mix with apple sauce.

Mind you, I've never tried any of these with pear butter, but I would think it could be interchangeable with apple butter.  Good luck, Munky!


----------



## Chef Munky

It's funny when I offered it it was an automatic NO! Later in the conversation they asked about it. I told them to think and treat it as you would Apple Sauce. I even removed the Pear Butter labels and made new one's " Pear Spread" It's jelly people. They took a jar but have yet to give it a try. What else could I do? 

My Family has no excuse. I'm not buying the allergy trick. 

You have some great ideas thank you. I bet it would be good in home made Vanilla Ice Cream. I remember a time they refused that idea to. Now they nag me for it. When they finally cave in fold the game, they can have it back.

Munky.


----------



## chopper

I've never had pear butter, so I'm not sure what I would do with it.


----------



## Dawgluver

chopper said:
			
		

> I've never had pear butter, so I'm not sure what I would do with it.



It's good, bet you'd like it, Chopper!


----------



## Chef Munky

chopper said:


> I've never had pear butter, so I'm not sure what I would do with it.



You probably would like it Chopper. It's how to put this...?
Very sweet, a little spicy from the Nutmeg, Orange peels, and Orange Juice. You can taste the Pears.

Spreads just like real butter. Has a nice creamy texture to it. A little bit goes a long way. The Orange peels and spices really do make a beautiful presentation in the jars.

Reminds me of the holidays. Pumpkin pies warm kitchens.

Munky.


----------



## chopper

Oh it sounds yummy everyone. Now, how do I make it or where can I find it?


----------



## Chef Munky

You can check the fruit section. I think it was Dave who started the thread Pears and more pears.. Good recipes for it there. I was just playing it by the book...

Munky.


----------



## Snip 13

I've never had pear butter but I guess it's similar to apple sauce?
I use apple sauce as a filling for pastries, sometimes I just buy puff pastry and make  little apple sauce pies.
You could add some to pancake batter and make pear pancakes, you can flavour yogurt with it, you could swirl it into vanilla ice cream, make muffins, make layered pudding with pear butter, custard, sponge cake slices, cream etc. Like a trifle, you could add it to granola and yogurt for breakfast parfaits, warm it as a sauce for baked puddings like sticky toffee pudding you could use it in stuffing for pork....


----------



## fairygirl69

Have you ever heard of apple butte pie?  I've substituted blueberry butter for the apple butter with spectacular results. It's like a fruit pie and a cream pie married and had a baby pie. 


Cooking is like painting or writing a song. Just as there are only so many notes or colors, there are only so many flavors - it's how you combine them that sets you apart.

Wolfgang Puck


----------



## Kathleen

Pear butter transforms me from an apathetic toast person to a certified toast junkie.  I pile it on toast and devour it - which is likely why I've not had any in years.


----------



## fairygirl69

My pharmacist SIL knows I like to can and one of her ppl she takes care of had an abundance of ripe pears so I made pear/apple butter. Good stuff. 


Cooking is like painting or writing a song. Just as there are only so many notes or colors, there are only so many flavors - it's how you combine them that sets you apart.

Wolfgang Puck


----------

